# URGENT Help !!!!!!!!!!FLUAD vaccine



## NishaJ (Aug 19, 2016)

In below link,  they suggest to bill 90653  for FLUAD vaccine .
https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/133971-fluad.html?highlight=FLUAD

Can we use 90653 ,Influenza vaccine, inactivated (IIV), subunit, adjuvanted, for intramuscular use?

I have a doubt, what the word  "subunit " means .
Please make me clear on this. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Aug 19, 2016)

FLUAD (Influenza Vaccine, Adjuvanted) 90653. In subunit vaccine part of disease causing organism is used inactivated, like use of viral protein coats inactivated by recombinant techniques.


----------



## NishaJ (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you Ajesh


----------



## NishaJ (Aug 24, 2016)

As per the cpt 2016 book, cpt 90653 is still pending for FDA approval. Then how we can use this  cpt. Anyone please advice on this


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Aug 25, 2016)

http://ccuih.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/vaccine-code-desc.pdf


----------

